# ga16de engine specs



## senb14 (May 26, 2007)

Does someone has all the specs for the ga16de engines?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

senb14 said:


> Does someone has all the specs for the ga16de engines?


look in the FSM posted here
what are you looking for ?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

what specs are you looking for?


----------



## senb14 (May 26, 2007)

pistons diameter size,rod length,how many bolts hold the flywheel to the crank, and how much mm the crank is where the rod tight to it


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

senb14 said:


> pistons diameter size,rod length,how many bolts hold the flywheel to the crank, and how much mm the crank is where the rod tight to it


youll need the haynes manual or a FSM


----------



## senb14 (May 26, 2007)

sorry but i'm new on this site, what do you mean with FSM


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

The full service manual. Should be a sticky to download it at the top of the subforum.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

It IS a factory service manual


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

senb14 said:


> sorry but i'm new on this site, what do you mean with FSM


here is the link to the sticky...

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/60760-b14-full-service-manual.html

good luck....


----------

